# gtr r34 gt500



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

*gtr r34 gt500 from MALAYSIA*









































........
enjoy....
good day
i respect the owner n love the car


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Can Children under 16 please leave the room as that is pure adult content!!! 

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW :bowdown1:


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

that is pure sex! IMO it needs the big rear wing, b/c it looks kinda goofy without it for some reason. i hope under the bonnet is just as monstrous.


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

OMG, that's gorgeous. :thumbsup:

Bet it would be good at clearing a lane on the motorway too - see that coming up behind you and you'd be crazy not to move out of the way!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy mother of *#^¨***!!! That's one sick body kit man! 
How wide wheels can you tuck under those arches!?! What's your ET? -100, hah! 
Needs a GT-carbon wing... 

More pics please!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Was really getting time that someone hits the spot with such a kit, . . . .

If he finishes it and sells it to Japan, I buy an R34 tomorrow.:smokin: 

Great job, keep it coming . .:bowdown1:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'll get my surf board out and ride the wings......


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Hideous. Those rear arches are the fugliest thing I've ever seen and I've watched women's weighlifting on the tele.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

My god, it looks like that Indian bloke Leepo (sp?) from Chop Shop has done the bodywork. uke:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I think its pretty cool, at least its different. If it was actually used for racing most of it would make sense


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Any pics of the red S13?


----------



## Crazy Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

hi guys,im this car owner from malaysia~thx for all d comment...yeah my car is not complete yet...there`s still front n rear canard,head lamp,gt-wing havent put on n side skirt.n there`s a upgraded rb26 with 800hp coming soon~ 
cheers~


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

That looks insane! Mean looking car man!

The OEM headlamps still fit flush?


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Ouuuuuuu,,, that looks very cool. but wich headlight did he use?

great custom job.

cheers


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

Super sweet. The base is not a BNR34, correct?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

moleman said:


> Hideous. Those rear arches are the fugliest thing I've ever seen and I've watched women's weighlifting on the tele.


Glad you said it mate, I feel the same but I changed my post as I didn't want to offened.

It's pig ugly - there, I said it :chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry, i dont like that one bit.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Cmon Guy's for the track that is f**king awesome,. Road use it's ugly. Something George Lucas should have used in Star War's.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

pupsi said:


> Cmon Guy's for the track that is f**king awesome,. Road use it's ugly.


Yeah, I'll go with that.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Lets see some more of the S13.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

pupsi said:


> Cmon Guy's for the track that is f**king awesome,..


Your right.

I'd want to be going SO fast that nobody could see me driving that pig


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

haha... oh dear:


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

personaly I think that R34 is raped,

A nice copy of a real GT500 would be cool, but this one is to much ricer style. Sorry not my taste.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

That looks distinctly like an ER34 headrest... :chuckle:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

And would be the first BNR34 with a sunroof fitted...

Sheep in wolf's clothing?

Baaaaaaahaahaahaahaahaaha!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> haha... oh dear:


Oh shit :chuckle:

Didn't notice it was so hacked up due to the lack of light on the first set of pictures.

Now it just looks odd, rice and messy


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

F*** that's beautiful man!

But I don't like it from side view


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

gtrlux said:


>


what he said


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think some are missing the point that it's not finished there's no point passing comment on the side view as the sideskirts aren't even finished yet...I bet when it is and it's painted up it'll look the dogs danglies  GT500 rep is a cool idea. 

Cheers
Ad


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry but isn't it illegal raping GTRs? Could someone please charge this guy and take care of him never to get free again ?!uke:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Lono9885 said:


> I think some are missing the point that it's not finished there's no point passing comment on the side view as the sideskirts aren't even finished yet...I bet when it is and it's painted up it'll look the dogs danglies  GT500 rep is a cool idea.
> 
> Cheers
> Ad


Yeah, that's what I meant, it's a cool idea. But I am looking forward to pictures of it when finished


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

interesting project mate .... dont like / dislike wait until it is finnished not too keen on the rear quarter at the mo


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah well but how is it still gonna turn out a little something like this?



















The rear fenders are just TOO different..


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

As twice previously requested, any chance of some more pictures of the S15?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Hugo,

Do you have any more pictures of the GT500 car, I tried the directory the Sport Compact car pictures are in, but I could not get any access to see what else was there.

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

would like to see an angle from the rear. kinda hard to pass judgement just yet. it is different though.


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

*Gt 500*

Can't make up my mind, but i can imagine when complete with colour it should look awesome!
Hope to see it when finished, Good luck with the build.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

uke:


----------



## wide_n_low (Sep 27, 2006)

going for a sortof gt500 replica is a nice somewhat more unique idea me thinks 
this will be a beast when finished 
:clap:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

hyrev said:


> would like to see an angle from the rear. kinda hard to pass judgement just yet. it is different though.


Its just as hideous as the side angle, its just the bonnet and front bumper that works because thats pretty much a like for like copy of the GT500 car, whereas everything from the front wings/fenders back has some sort of tweak to it that just doesn't work at all:










Raiding photobucket accounts is so much fun!


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

hyrev said:


> would like to see an angle from the rear. kinda hard to pass judgement just yet. it is different though.


Is that Nocturals new body kit for an R34?? PMSL


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

I like it to be honest, something different. 
Will be interesting to see it finished.


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

i want to vom


----------



## Crazy Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

hahahaha...thx for d good n bad comment guys~yeah it really d different wit d real GT500...coz my car is road use n cant make it too low~so tat`s y d rear fender n *ss will look diff,if u notice d front fender u`ll c tat d different wit GT500 too.cheers guys~


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Crazy Kid said:


> hahahaha...thx for d good n bad comment guys~yeah it really d different wit d real GT500...coz my car is road use n cant make it too low~so tat`s y d rear fender n *ss will look diff,if u notice d front fender u`ll c tat d different wit GT500 too.cheers guys~


As a frendly tip, try speaking ENGLISH not TEXT speak  

Innit.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

The fact that the car is pictured in a dirty big puddle doesn't help it much, lol.

P.S How old is crazy kid ? literally...a kid ?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Hugh Keir said:


> Hugo,
> 
> Do you have any more pictures of the GT500 car, I tried the directory the Sport Compact car pictures are in, but I could not get any access to see what else was there.
> 
> ...


Sure! 2003 Nissan Skyline Gtr Gt500 Rear And Side View Photo


----------



## Crazy Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

L14M0 said:


> The fact that the car is pictured in a dirty big puddle doesn't help it much, lol.
> 
> P.S How old is crazy kid ? literally...a kid ?


im 26~n im fr malaysia kuala lumpur~


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Before you guys start the normal beheading of new members, try to understand a few points:
1) The guy is from malaysia kuala lumpur!
2) . .so he's probably not british , but asian and therefore top effort to speak a bit of english.
3) He's not a 16. year old chav either, or what do thoses pictures say?
















4) The kit isn't finished yet, either you like the JT-bodies or not anyway!
5) Anybody who has the possibilities to craft a body kit for cars, will know the effort behind this one.


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

so when is the car going to be completed and back kl. really like to have a closer look.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Nocturnal said:


> Can Children under 16 please leave the room as that is pure adult content!!!
> 
> :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


:thumbsup: Agreed. Damn that looks wicked. Hope to see it with everything in place (lights etc.) and finished. The S15 looks sick too so.


----------



## Crazy Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

i think will need another 2 weeks to get the car done in complete,and then i can drive it all the way back to kl.and the red s15 is my friend`s car,it is nissan 180sx with s15 head~


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh my god! Extreme car. Either you love it or hate it. (I belong to the first part)


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

I N S A N E ! ! !


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

The car isn't finished yet, so I think it is fair that if the owners decide to show you guys a work in progess picture that he doesn't get shoot down as it were a finished product.

I have nothing against standard car... But some of us want to have something that is slightly different the everyone else. And some are more extreme then others. And if anyone ever build a custom car, they will know that nothing ever fits together and there are always alot more work than you orginially thought.

"Kid" had taken this car very far from the norm (Much further than me)... and even more, he had everything custom fabricated... So I think that deserve some respect for the effort at least.

Some people on this board just like their car standard looking, or like a Japanese Tuner Demo Car with the one kit... Totally lack any personal touch to it. How do you feel when you park up at a show, and you see a row of car that all look the same as yours? Do you feel special? I bet you don't. 

However, some people feel the need to shoot anyone down who are not the same as they are...who are more special then they are maybe? Jealousy? Possible... 
But if you made any bad comment to their car, I bet you that they will be the first one to jump up and down to defend their pride and joy... 

So in short: Don't worry about the haters out there "Kid", do what you want to do and finish the project by all mean. You will get poeple who love it, and people who hate it... You can't please everyone.

But the long as you like it, that is all that it matters. :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Crazy Kid said:


> im 26~n im fr malaysia kuala lumpur~





gtrlux said:


> Before you guys start the normal beheading of new members, try to understand a few points:
> 1) The guy is from malaysia kuala lumpur!
> 2) . .so he's probably not british , but asian and therefore top effort to speak a bit of english.
> 3) He's not a 16. year old chav either, or what do thoses pictures say?


Ok, fair point, I hope you can accept my apology.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

welcome mate, interesting project. keep us updated.


----------



## Crazy Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

L14M0 said:


> Ok, fair point, I hope you can accept my apology.


oh is ok brother,you didn`t did anything wrong to me
and thanks to Nocturnal & RH18,yes i am now doing what i want to do and i will also accept all the good or bad comments,that is ok for me
yeah RH18,i`ll keep you guys updated once the car is done,ok~cheers~


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW.. it looks amazing!


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

Nocturnal said:


> The car isn't finished yet, so I think it is fair that if the owners decide to show you guys a work in progess picture that he doesn't get shoot down as it were a finished product.
> 
> I have nothing against standard car... But some of us want to have something that is slightly different the everyone else. And some are more extreme then others. And if anyone ever build a custom car, they will know that nothing ever fits together and there are always alot more work than you orginially thought.
> 
> ...


totally agree


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Pictures were posted, people put down their commments about it.

Can't see the problem with that.

Some people like it, some people don't.

If negative comments get you down (although the OP didn't say that) then don't post pictures on a forum; simple.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Crazy kid, thats some crazy kit man! hehe...

Plan to compete in the JGTC GTlookalike contest? I've seen some pics from Mr Blackhowling the sunburst supra on the zerotohundred forum under the 'your pics' section.. some crazy n wild kits going on there.. I also like the widebody Silvia alot.. Will be interesting to watch a widebody skyline go sideways!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

ru' said:


> Pictures were posted, people put down their commments about it.
> 
> Can't see the problem with that.
> 
> ...



I think anyone of us who have a wild project and posted a picture on the fourm expect that not everyone like it. When I posted on my car I don't expect everyone to like it either... and negative comment is something I come to accept.

However, when it is directed to another member, thats when it touch my nerve a little bit as there is a difference between constructive negative comments and just plain rude and thoughtless. 

Overall, I understand it is a free speech country... I just wish sometime when people throw comments on someone's pride and joy that they spend alot of time and money on... Just take a deep breath and think for a sec the amount of work and hardship put into it before they start throwing extremely harsh replys... :sadwavey:


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

agree, some may like it and some may not like it but most important is u create it n u love it.... u work hard for it bro,TIME n MONEY n MONEY n MONEY..
i suppose to b there at the same shop with vincent.... but is just too far for me.. enjoy n good day


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

im yet undecided from it right now....

the shot from the front was just mental, insane i love it!

the rear fenders do need work though, doesnt work with the front to well. side view, atm its hideous. 

hope you keep us updated! would love to see how it'll look in the end!


----------



## Crazy Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

hi guys...yeah will updated some new pictures once the car is done~cheers~:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

How long is this expected to take ?


----------



## Crazy Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

L14M0 said:


> How long is this expected to take ?


about ten more days brother~


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

10 days, ahh good  not long to wait


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

bkvj said:


> the shot from the front was just mental, insane i love it!
> 
> the rear fenders do need work though, doesnt work with the front to well. side view, atm its hideous.
> 
> hope you keep us updated! would love to see how it'll look in the end!


My thoughts exactly mate.:thumbsup:


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

love the front of the car. the rear end reminds me of Abflug's Supra (the white one).
keep us updated


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I want to see the S13! Looks good in the lil bits you can see.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

i have mixed feelings, i really like it sometimes i look at it and don't really like it next look at it, amazing workmanship though, really shows the effort your putting into it, i would love to see it finished


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Wow so many malaysians now on this board.
Are you guys still active with the Malaysian Skyline Club?
I was one of the founders unfortunately with work and stuff have not been really active lately.

Would really love to see this car up close. 
Very extreme mods there.

You guys should come out in the next track day :thumbsup:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

ohh i can't wait to see more pics.....please hurry ;-)


----------



## Crazy Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

joker69 said:


> ohh i can't wait to see more pics.....please hurry ;-)


hahaha...me myself even can`t wait to see how it look when the car is done too brother~
will updated the pictures once it done ok:chuckle:


----------



## driftmeister (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Crazy Kid

Love the work you have done on your car..all the wait would be worth it.
Hope to catch up with you and Vincent to see the real beast. The RB26 would be the topping of the cake...sweet!


----------



## un4given2 (Nov 9, 2007)

monster is alive! 









































short video clips of testing out monster gtr on the road
YouTube - monster garage customs GTR final -2


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

the car looks very good to me. and the sound.......i love it.

when i drive such a car in switzerland...the cops shoot me ;-)


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good, it is sure to stop traffic, thats for sure! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

doesnt it need completing from the back? You need some pretty big spacers.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Holy crap nice sound when you do the drive by


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Amazing car you have there. Bet its a right pain in the arse to clean tho :chuckle:


----------



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

Anymore pictures or info on that red fto in the background?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks like the bat mobile, lol


----------

